# صور عن كيفية تنفيذ السدود



## كوردستان (28 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم جميعا ورحمة الله وبركاته
لنتعاون جميعا لجعل مكتبتنا الهندسية الالكترونية غنية بكل مصادر المعرفة والتكنولوجيا 
وقل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله والمومنون


----------



## كوردستان (28 فبراير 2009)

الملف الاول عن السدود الترابية


----------



## alaa eldin farag (28 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## anass81 (28 فبراير 2009)

كوردستان قال:


> الملف الاول عن السدود الترابية



جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع 

للتوضيح فقط , الملف المرفق عبارة عن مثال عن السدود باستخدام برنامج ال Geo-slope وهو برنامج ممتاز في مجال السدود والتربة (استخدمته لحل أمثلة بسيطة )

وهذه مجموعة من الكتب عن السدود 

http://www.4shared.com/dir/12136578/35852b91/DAM_DESIGN.html

وهذا رابط لمكتبة مفيدة في ميكانيك التربة

http://www.4shared.com/dir/11500312/4f35643c/SOIL_AND_GEOTECHNICAL_ENGINEERING.html


----------



## كوردستان (28 فبراير 2009)

الملف الثاني والثالث


----------



## كوردستان (28 فبراير 2009)

اخواني الكرام
ان شاء الله سوف احاول ان تكون مشاركاتي موثقة بصور من بعض المشاريع التي نفذتها (السدود الترابية) والتي انفذها الان مع تحياتي للجميع


----------



## Leen T (1 مارس 2009)

الشكر الكبير لك أخي الكريم ..


----------



## كوردستان (2 مارس 2009)

*cut of Trench Excavation for a pond*

cut of Trench Excavation for a pond


----------



## مكحول (4 مارس 2009)

شكرا اخي العزيز وارجوا ان تزودني بكل مالديك عن السدود في كوردستان


----------



## كوردستان (7 مارس 2009)

الملف المرفق يبين مرحلة اخرى من التنفيذ لسد ترابي يبين موقع ال (Rock Toe drain)وكذلك القالب الاملس لصب الانبوب قطر( 8 ) انج تحت جسم السد

مع تحياتي للجميع


----------



## مكحول (7 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك. اريد ان اعرف اسم هدا السد واين يقع في كردستان عراقنا الحبيب مع جزيل الشكر.


----------



## kastelyano (7 مارس 2009)

يعطيك الف عافية اخي الكريم على مجهودك ونتمنى لك دوام انتاج


----------



## كوردستان (9 مارس 2009)

مكحول قال:


> شكرا لك. اريد ان اعرف اسم هدا السد واين يقع في كردستان عراقنا الحبيب مع جزيل الشكر.


 
السد في محافظة دهوك وهو الان في طور التنفيذ 
سد ترابي (Homogenous )
الارتفاع = 16 م
الطول =106م
U/S side slope 1:2.5
D/S side slope 1:2
عرض قمة السد = 5م
عرض القاعدة =77م
الخزين =350000 متر مكعب
مع تحياتي للجميع


----------



## كوردستان (9 مارس 2009)

سد ترابي رقم 2
الموقع / محافظة دهوك/كوردستان العراق
ارتفاع السد = 11م
الطول=87م
U/S side slope 1:2.5
D/S side slope 1:2
عرض قمة السد=5 م
عرض القاعدة=54.5م
الخزين =100000متر مكعب
Free Board=1.5m
مع تحياتي بالموفقية لكم جميعا[/quote]


----------



## مكحول (10 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز. ممكن اعرف في اي منطقة بالضبط من مدينة دهوك لكي ازور هدا السد لانني مولع بالسدود.


----------



## eng abdallah (10 مارس 2009)

موضوع جميل

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## هلمت (10 مارس 2009)

*شكرا لك*

بارك الله فيك يا اخی
ياريت يكون هناك صور جديده‌ عن السدين


----------



## كوردستان (10 مارس 2009)

مكحول قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز. ممكن اعرف في اي منطقة بالضبط من مدينة دهوك لكي ازور هدا السد لانني مولع بالسدود.


 
Zawita
مع تحياتي للجميع


----------



## كوردستان (10 مارس 2009)

هلمت قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا اخی
> ياريت يكون هناك صور جديده‌ عن السدين


 
ان شاء الله سوف اوافيكم بكافة الصور فهي الان في مرحلة التنفيذ (وصبركم شوية) مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## كوردستان (14 مارس 2009)

another picture of the project


----------



## alaa eldin farag (14 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## كوردستان (15 مارس 2009)

casting reinforced concrete with collars for pipes under Dam Body


----------



## كوردستان (15 مارس 2009)

compaction arround the pipe under Dam body


----------



## newart (15 مارس 2009)

مشـــــــــــــكور على الكتب القيمة والمفيدة


----------



## كوردستان (15 مارس 2009)

Excavation of cut off Trench for Dam #2


----------



## كوردستان (20 مارس 2009)

al salamoalaikom wa rahmato allh wa barakatoho


----------



## كوردستان (21 مارس 2009)

*Homogenous Dam*

Homogenous Dam # 2 
with my Best Regards


----------



## كوردستان (21 مارس 2009)

This picture is after rainfall


----------



## كوردستان (28 مارس 2009)

This pictures after rainfall


----------



## كوردستان (1 مايو 2009)

New picture of Dam 
My best regards to all


----------



## anass81 (1 مايو 2009)

صور مفيدة , بارك الله فيك اخي احمد

ننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## كوردستان (1 مايو 2009)

anass81 قال:


> صور مفيدة , بارك الله فيك اخي احمد
> 
> ننتظر منك المزيد


 


ان شاء الله ان شاء الله ان شاء الله


----------



## أبوجبل (1 مايو 2009)

مشكوور أخي على المجهود الطيب


----------



## عاشق السهر (3 مايو 2009)

يعطيك الف عافيه اخي الكريم


----------



## كوردستان (5 مايو 2009)

Dam #2 U / S Riprap


----------



## كوردستان (5 مايو 2009)

Yoy can Built a small room near of Dam


----------



## كوردستان (5 مايو 2009)




----------



## كوردستان (16 مايو 2009)

Al Salamoalaikom wa Rahmato Allah wa Barakatoho


----------



## كوردستان (16 مايو 2009)

Side Spillway R.C Channal


----------



## كوردستان (17 مايو 2009)

Picture of Dam # 2 with my best reagards for all


----------



## fki bassem (17 مايو 2009)

merci .....................


----------



## سبع الليل (18 مايو 2009)

شكراً لك أخي الفاضل على الهدية


----------



## كوردستان (19 مايو 2009)

D/S Riprap with filter Sand & Gravel


----------



## سنا الإسلام (19 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## كوردستان (21 مايو 2009)

Alsalamoalaikom wa rahmato allah wabarakatoho


----------



## كوردستان (23 مايو 2009)

Dam no. 2 down stream


----------



## كوردستان (23 مايو 2009)

D/S and U/S of Dam no 1 new pictures with my best regards for all my friends


----------



## كوردستان (23 مايو 2009)

Dam no. 1 70% excution


----------



## كوردستان (23 مايو 2009)

Dam no. 1 upstream riprap


----------



## ياسر عبدالله محمد (23 مايو 2009)

*صور مفيدة , بارك الله فيك اخي احمد

ننتظر منك المزيد*​


----------



## كوردستان (23 مايو 2009)

ياسر عبدالله محمد قال:


> *صور مفيدة , بارك الله فيك اخي احمد*​
> 
> 
> *ننتظر منك المزيد*​


 
بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## كوردستان (23 مايو 2009)

New pictures of Dam no. 1 for U/S & D/S


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (23 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## كوردستان (23 مايو 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم*​


----------



## كوردستان (24 مايو 2009)

spillway of Dam no..2


----------



## مسلم (24 مايو 2009)

مجهود جميل أخي الحبيب


----------



## كوردستان (24 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## babankarey (25 مايو 2009)

*اشكر اخي العزيز على هذا المجهود
وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## أبوجبل (25 مايو 2009)

الأخ كوردستان بارك الله فيك على الصور المفيدة 

ولكن لدي طلب بسيط لو سمحت، ممكن إضافة تعليق مختصر للصورة يشرح محتواها .


----------



## كوردستان (25 مايو 2009)

فلاي آش قال:


> الأخ كوردستان بارك الله فيك على الصور المفيدة
> 
> ولكن لدي طلب بسيط لو سمحت، ممكن إضافة تعليق مختصر للصورة يشرح محتواها .


 

En shaa a Allah O Tedalaloon Ekhwanee al kerammm


----------



## hassanaki (26 مايو 2009)

thank you tooooooooooooooooooo muchhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## كوردستان (26 مايو 2009)

Dam no.1 
Downstream side slope 1 :2
Bearm =4.5 m
Riprap thickness= 20 cm over 20 cm thickness of sand Gravel filter

with my best Regards


----------



## كوردستان (28 مايو 2009)

Dam no.1 
Downstream side slope 1 :2


----------



## كوردستان (28 مايو 2009)

Dam no 1 side spillway channel with upstream side slope 1 :2.5


----------



## كوردستان (28 مايو 2009)

%Dam no 2 is finished 100


----------



## رزق حجاوي (28 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
اشكر المهندس كوردستان على التتابع المستمر في نشر صور انشاء السد.
ولدي عددة اسئلة

التحليل المنخلي لمواد السد Sieve Analysis
لاحظت من خلال الصور ان طبقة الحماية في Up & Doqwn Stream من Rip rab حجارة مبلطة مع خرسانة بينها ولا يوجد تحتها اي طبقة عزل Waterproof
قلب السد Core من اي مواد كانت وما هو التحليل المنخلي لها.
هل تم حقن التربة اسفل جسم السد.
مع الشكر لك


----------



## كوردستان (29 مايو 2009)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكر المهندس كوردستان على التتابع المستمر في نشر صور انشاء السد.
> 
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الشكر لله ثم لكم اخواني الكرام واتمنى ان استطيع تقديم ولو شيء يسير من العمل الذي اشرف عليه خدمة لاخواني الافاضل واتمنى الاستفادة من ذلك للجميع
بخصوص معلومات عن السد رقم 1 ورقم 2 فهي عبارة عن سدود ترابية Homogenious soil وليست Zone Dam وتربة المواقع التي يتم فيها التنفيذ جيدة نوعا ما لآحتوائها على نسبة جيدة من المواد الطينية حيث ان PI اكثر من 40 ومحتواها الرطوبي طبيعي عند الفرش ويتم اخذ الفحوصات المختبرية باستمرار 3 نقاط فحص على الاقل لكل طبقة فرش سمك 25 سم ونسبة الحدل لاتقل عن 95% وتم عمل فحص CBR كذلك لنماذج التربة ,اما قلب السد Core فهي من نفس التربة الطينية المستعملة لجسم السد وCutoff Trech تم عمله بعمق 3.5 متر تحت منسوب الارض الطبيعية لموقع جسم السد ولم يتم حقن التربة اسفل السد سوى حدل التربة الطينية على طبقات اما بخصوص حجر التكسية بسمك 30 سم ل U/S وبسمك 20 سم ل D/S وعلى طبقة من الفلتر حصى + رمل بسمك 20 سم تحت حجر التكسية ولايتم استعمال المونة فيه ولا يوجد اية طبقة عازلةWaterproof تحتها .
مع تحياتي لكافة اخواني الاعزاء في هذا المنتدى الذي نفتخر به وبالمعلومات القيمة التي نحصل عليها من الاخوان الذين يبذلون بما في وسعهم ومن خلاله وشكرا للجميع


----------



## كوردستان (31 مايو 2009)

Dam no. 1 new pictures


----------



## كوردستان (2 يونيو 2009)

spillway of Dam no. 2


----------



## كوردستان (7 يونيو 2009)

Dam # 1 new pictures


----------



## المهندس الإنشائي (8 يونيو 2009)

مشكورين جدا جدا
سلمتم ـــ......


----------



## كوردستان (8 يونيو 2009)

New pictures of Dam no. 1


----------



## كوردستان (9 يونيو 2009)

spillway of Dam no .2


----------



## كوردستان (14 يونيو 2009)

Dam no. 1 spillway location


----------



## كوردستان (14 يونيو 2009)

dam no. 1 D/S with my best regards


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (14 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير على هذه الصور


----------



## Leen T (15 يونيو 2009)

شكرا ً لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## عاشق السهر (15 يونيو 2009)

لك جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## tygo_m2 (15 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خير استاذ كردستان مجهود كبير


----------



## كوردستان (15 يونيو 2009)

pictures of Dam in Kurdistan region


----------



## tygo_m2 (15 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك استاذ كردستان

على فكرة انا خريج هندسة السدود الموارد المائية جامعة الموصل


----------



## ali almousa (15 يونيو 2009)

ممكن صور اكثر لانه اريد اعرف اكثر وجزاك الله خير


----------



## كوردستان (15 يونيو 2009)

tygo_m2 قال:


> بارك الله فيك استاذ كردستان
> 
> على فكرة انا خريج هندسة السدود الموارد المائية جامعة الموصل


 
ahlan wa sahlan yamarhaba akhi al kareem


----------



## زهرة سليم (15 يونيو 2009)

الف شكر على الملفات الهامة بس بدي اسألك اذا كان عندك متل هالملفات عن شبكات الري المكشوفة


----------



## كوردستان (15 يونيو 2009)

زهرة سليم قال:


> الف شكر على الملفات الهامة بس بدي اسألك اذا كان عندك متل هالملفات عن شبكات الري المكشوفة


 al okht almohandisa Zahra 
hal taqsodeen sowar li qanawat alray


----------



## كوردستان (15 يونيو 2009)

New pictures of Dam no. 1


----------



## م.علي الهيتي (15 يونيو 2009)

الف شكر عيني م. كوردستان على هذا المجهود القيم . 
بالمناسبة اني اختصاصي سدود و موارد مياه بس بعدني خريج جديد و انريد نستفاد من خبرتكم القيمة 
و اتمنى ان اشتغل بهذا الاختصاص لان احبه هواية و خاصتا اذا بكردستان الحبيبة 
تحياتي الك حبيبي و انريد منك المزيد من الصور ... و علوى اذا اكو فد تقارير عن هذين السدين نستفاد منه


----------



## كوردستان (16 يونيو 2009)

م.علي الهيتي قال:


> الف شكر عيني م. كوردستان على هذا المجهود القيم .
> بالمناسبة اني اختصاصي سدود و موارد مياه بس بعدني خريج جديد و انريد نستفاد من خبرتكم القيمة
> و اتمنى ان اشتغل بهذا الاختصاص لان احبه هواية و خاصتا اذا بكردستان الحبيبة
> تحياتي الك حبيبي و انريد منك المزيد من الصور ... و علوى اذا اكو فد تقارير عن هذين السدين نستفاد منه


 

Ensha a allah wa lakom minna kolla al ehtiram


----------



## لهون جاف (17 يونيو 2009)

سد ترابي رقم 2
الموقع / محافظة دهوك/كوردستان العراق/مدينة زاويتة تنفيذ شركة ره فه ند للمقاولات والصورة مأخوذة بواسطة كامرة مبايلي كوني كنت المساح والمهندس المنفذ بالمرحلة الاولى ثم انتقلت الى موقع سد برى بهار ارجو الحفاظ على حقوق العمل رجاءأ ادخل على الموقع التالي للتاكد http://www.panoramio.com/user/2146415/tags/


----------



## tygo_m2 (17 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا استاذ لهون جاف على هذا الموقع والصور


----------



## كوردستان (17 يونيو 2009)

لهون جاف قال:


> سد ترابي رقم 2
> الموقع / محافظة دهوك/كوردستان العراق/مدينة زاويتة تنفيذ شركة ره فه ند للمقاولات والصورة مأخوذة بواسطة كامرة مبايلي كوني كنت المساح والمهندس المنفذ بالمرحلة الاولى ثم انتقلت الى موقع سد برى بهار ارجو الحفاظ على حقوق العمل رجاءأ ادخل على الموقع التالي للتاكد http://www.panoramio.com/user/2146415/tags/


 
ahlan wasahlan kaka Lahon 

an La oqadim Tareef binafsee wa anta Taerifonee wa alhoqoq al amal mahfoza wa nahno la namtadih lianfosina wa hathhe alsowar sowar tarefeya le tanfeeth al sidod al torabeya wa alatey nahno noshrif alayha mobasharatan litakoon mofeeda li tolab al Elim wa al salamo alaikom


----------



## كوردستان (17 يونيو 2009)

Dam no. 1 D/S Riprap side slope 1:2 with berm 4.5 m with my best regards to kaka lahon jaff


----------



## كوردستان (17 يونيو 2009)

kaka Lahon jaff hal araftanee am la 
maa tahiyatee li Ekhwanee


----------



## لهون جاف (17 يونيو 2009)

الاخ العزيز م ( ) تحت اسم كوردستان​هو المهندس المشرف من قبل مديرية ( ) على تنفيذ هذه السدود ولولا استشاراته وخبراته لما استطعنا ان ننفذ هذه السدود عذرا له ولكافة الاعضاء كونه يستعمل اسم مستعار ولم اتعرف عليه في باديء الامر فانا لازلت اعتبر نفسي طالبا امام خبراته ولم ​ اتصور بانه من قام بهذه المشاركة ​مشكور على هذا المجهود​


----------



## كوردستان (17 يونيو 2009)

لهون جاف قال:


> الاخ العزيز م ( ) تحت اسم كوردستان​
> 
> 
> هو المهندس المشرف من قبل مديرية ( ) على تنفيذ هذه السدود ولولا استشاراته وخبراته لما استطعنا ان ننفذ هذه السدود عذرا له ولكافة الاعضاء كونه يستعمل اسم مستعار ولم اتعرف عليه في باديء الامر فانا لازلت اعتبر نفسي طالبا امام خبراته ولم
> ...


 
اخي وزميلي الفاضل الاستاذ لهون

بصدق انت مساح كفوء جدا وحريص على العمل الممتاز والدقيق وانت اخ عزيز وتحياتي للجميع


----------



## كوردستان (19 يونيو 2009)

Dam no. 1 D/S Riprap


----------



## kamal3yashar (19 يونيو 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

انا كمال يشار بكر مهندس منفذ سد بلكانة في كركوك ارجو ان نتبادل الخبرات


----------



## kamal3yashar (19 يونيو 2009)

وانا بصدد تنفيذ سد خاصة جاي في كركوك بطول 1850 متر وبارتفاع 56 متر وهو اكبر السدود الصغيرة


----------



## anass81 (19 يونيو 2009)

kamal3yashar قال:


> وانا بصدد تنفيذ سد خاصة جاي في كركوك بطول 1850 متر وبارتفاع 56 متر وهو اكبر السدود الصغيرة



السلام عليكم

ما شاء الله عليك يظهر عليك انك خبير في السدود , أرجو منك أن ترفدنا بالمزيد عن هذا الموضوع المهم 

وبارك الله فيك


----------



## كوردستان (19 يونيو 2009)

kamal3yashar قال:


> انا كمال يشار بكر مهندس منفذ سد بلكانة في كركوك ارجو ان نتبادل الخبرات


 
wa alakom al salam wa rahmato allah wa barakatoho
akhi ana ala estiedad laka wa li kafat al ekhwan al kiramm wa yamarhaba


----------



## كوردستان (19 يونيو 2009)

kamal3yashar قال:


> وانا بصدد تنفيذ سد خاصة جاي في كركوك بطول 1850 متر وبارتفاع 56 متر وهو اكبر السدود الصغيرة


 i etha momkin tarsel li al moltaqa adad min alswar li hatha al sad
akh


----------



## اسمهااان (19 يونيو 2009)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## saif2222 (19 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع المغيد
جزاك الله خير الجزاء
م.سيف العبادي


----------



## كوردستان (19 يونيو 2009)

saif2222 قال:


> شكرا على هذا الموضوع المغيد
> جزاك الله خير الجزاء
> م.سيف العبادي


 
al shokir li allah thoma lakom


----------



## كوردستان (20 يونيو 2009)

Dam no. 1 D/s Riprap


----------



## محمد جاسم الفهداوي (21 يونيو 2009)

شكرا اخي العزيز جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد جاسم الفهداوي (21 يونيو 2009)

شكرا اخي العزيز جزاك الله خيرا ونتمنى لشمالنا العزيز المزيد من الازدهار


----------



## كوردستان (23 يونيو 2009)

محمد جاسم الفهداوي قال:


> شكرا اخي العزيز جزاك الله خيرا ونتمنى لشمالنا العزيز المزيد من الازدهار


 
شكرا اخي العزيز جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ARARAT (24 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم

ج حاله برا؟:8:
ئه د بيزم ئه ف سه ده يال زاويته ي مانه ؟ئو ئه د بيزم ئه زانم تو كيي............ههههههههههههه
سلافا ل رجبي بكه ؟؟؟



وجزاك الله خيرا على هذه المشاركة.


----------



## كوردستان (24 يونيو 2009)

ARARAT قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> ج حاله برا؟:8:
> ئه د بيزم ئه ف سه ده يال زاويته ي مانه ؟ئو ئه د بيزم ئه زانم تو كيي............ههههههههههههه
> ...


 sopas braa
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كوردستان (25 يونيو 2009)

Dam no. 1 new picture


----------



## almomani (25 يونيو 2009)

جزيت خيراً عن هذا الموضوع وهذه الصور


----------



## كوردستان (29 يونيو 2009)

Dam no. 1 new picture


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (29 يونيو 2009)

الأخ العزيز كوردستان : 
أي معلومة هندسية تفيد صورة كلمة ملاحظة حتى و لو كانت خاطئة فإنها احياناً توجهك للطريق الصحيح 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## كوردستان (30 يونيو 2009)

abo alafkar قال:


> الأخ العزيز كوردستان :
> أي معلومة هندسية تفيد صورة كلمة ملاحظة حتى و لو كانت خاطئة فإنها احياناً توجهك للطريق الصحيح
> جزاك الله خير


 

جزاك الله خير جزاك الله خير جزاك الله خير


----------



## كوردستان (1 يوليو 2009)

Spillway of the Dam
new pictures
with my best regards


----------



## كوردستان (4 يوليو 2009)

new picture of Dam no. 1


----------



## كوردستان (9 يوليو 2009)

new picture of Dam no. 1


----------



## كوردستان (9 يوليو 2009)

picture of wier ( submerged Dam ) with my best regards


----------



## كوردستان (11 يوليو 2009)

D/S riprap of Dam no. 1


----------



## odwan (11 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ورفع قدرك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك
لك مني كل تقدير ..... وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## كوردستان (11 يوليو 2009)

odwan قال:


> بارك الله فيك ورفع قدرك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك
> لك مني كل تقدير ..... وتقبل تحياتي


 
thanks alot my dear with my best regards


----------



## كوردستان (12 يوليو 2009)

crest of the dam no. 1 
just remain 0.20 m thickness sub-base materials


----------



## راسم النعيمي (12 يوليو 2009)

شكرا وبارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## كوردستان (12 يوليو 2009)

وبارك الله فيكم 
وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## ag.nayel (13 يوليو 2009)

الله الله 
مجموعه صور رائعه جدا 
بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل الخير 
ونتمنى الصور النهائيه للسد الاول وياريت صور فى وجود المياه مثل السد الثانى والتى تظهر فعلا العمل وجماله 
وطلب ياريت لو عند حضرتك صور لسدود خرسانيه 
وجزاك الله خيرا مره اخرى


----------



## كوردستان (13 يوليو 2009)

crest of the Dam no.1_____ new pictures____
with my best regards


----------



## كوردستان (13 يوليو 2009)

Dam no. 1 with my best regards to all my friends


----------



## كوردستان (15 يوليو 2009)

ag.nayel قال:


> الله الله
> مجموعه صور رائعه جدا
> بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل الخير
> ونتمنى الصور النهائيه للسد الاول وياريت صور فى وجود المياه مثل السد الثانى والتى تظهر فعلا العمل وجماله
> ...


My Dear
Iwill download all pictures of the dam 
time to time
with my best wishes


----------



## mohy_y2003 (15 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جميل ورائع بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (15 يوليو 2009)

مـــتـــشــكرين لك جــدا


----------



## كوردستان (15 يوليو 2009)

new picture 
my regards to all and thanks


----------



## كوردستان (16 يوليو 2009)

وبارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (16 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووووووور وبارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## كوردستان (16 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا وبارك الله فيكم جميعا*​


----------



## بةمو (17 يوليو 2009)

مشكور .............................................مشكور 
مشكور... ......مشكور.....................مشكور.........مشكو ر 
مشكور.............مشكور............ ..مشكور............... مشكور 
مشكور........................مشكور ............................مشكور 
مشكور... .................................................. .....مشكور 
مشكور. .................................................. ...مشكور 
مشكور..................................... ......... مشكور 
مشكور.......................................م شكور 
مشكور................ ................مشكور 
مشكور............. ..........مشكور 
مشكور.......... .......مشكور 
مشكور.....مشكور 
مشكو رمشكور 
مشكور
بارك الله جهودك
...............​ 
مشكور .............................................مشكور 
مشكور... ......مشكور.....................مشكور.........مشكو ر 
مشكور.............مشكور............ ..مشكور............... مشكور 
مشكور........................مشكور ............................مشكور 
مشكور... .................................................. .....مشكور 
مشكور. .................................................. ...مشكور 
مشكور..................................... ......... مشكور 
مشكور.......................................م شكور 
مشكور................ ................مشكور 
مشكور............. ..........مشكور 
مشكور.......... .......مشكور 
مشكور.....مشكور 
مشكو رمشكور 
مشكور
بارك الله جهودك
...............
​


----------



## كوردستان (17 يوليو 2009)

بارك بارك 
بارك بارك
بارك بارك
بارك بارك
بارك بارك 
بارك بارك
بارك بارك
بارك بارك 
بارك بارك
بارك بارك الله فيكم


----------



## كوردستان (20 يوليو 2009)

side water drain D/S


----------



## كوردستان (20 يوليو 2009)

thanks alot no one replay ==why


----------



## م ابراهيم صالح (20 يوليو 2009)

مشكور اخي وجزاك الله الف خير 
وسدد على الخير خطاك 
ونريد المزيد


----------



## كوردستان (21 يوليو 2009)

م ابراهيم صالح قال:


> مشكور اخي وجزاك الله الف خير
> وسدد على الخير خطاك
> ونريد المزيد


وجزاك الله الف خير اخي


----------



## كوردستان (22 يوليو 2009)

Pictures of Ogee spillway
my regards to all my friends


----------



## كوردستان (23 يوليو 2009)

*=== (( ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد )) ===*​


----------



## سليمان اراس (23 يوليو 2009)

سلام عيك يا أخي وشكرا


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (23 يوليو 2009)

كوردستان قال:


> الملف الاول عن السدود الترابية



التحليل اللي في الصور ده معمول ببرنامج إيه ياهندسة


----------



## كوردستان (23 يوليو 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> التحليل اللي في الصور ده معمول ببرنامج إيه ياهندسة


 
مثال عن السدود باستخدام برنامج ال
Geo-slope


----------



## كوردستان (23 يوليو 2009)

سليمان اراس قال:


> سلام عيك يا أخي وشكرا


 
waalikom alsalam warahmato allah wabarakatoh


----------



## كوردستان (24 يوليو 2009)

Ogee Spillway picture
my best regards to all my friends in Forum


----------



## كوردستان (25 يوليو 2009)

Ogee Spillway
Ogee Spillway


----------



## هديل السعودي (26 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## كوردستان (26 يوليو 2009)

blue rose قال:


> جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


 thanks alot
thanks alot


----------



## كوردستان (27 يوليو 2009)

thanks for all my friends in Forum


----------



## كوردستان (29 يوليو 2009)

Dam no.1
my regards to all my friends


----------



## كوردستان (31 يوليو 2009)

Thanks for all my friends in forum


----------



## كوردستان (2 أغسطس 2009)

pls download ogee spillway picture above


----------



## moh_re110 (2 أغسطس 2009)

جـــــــــــــــــ الله خيراًــــــــــــــــــــــــــزاك


----------



## فاجومى (2 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## روان عبدالله رضوان (2 أغسطس 2009)

"الله يعطيك العافية
مجهود مبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارك"


----------



## kurdistan (2 أغسطس 2009)

thanks alot
thanks alot


----------



## kurdistan (2 أغسطس 2009)

روان عبدالله رضوان قال:


> "الله يعطيك العافية
> مجهود مبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارك"


 

thanks for all my friends in forum again & again


----------



## النبهاني100 (3 أغسطس 2009)

اخي العزيز انا الان انفذ سد ترابي ذو نواة غضارية اريد ان اسأل عن اهم اسباب انهيار السدود الترابية


----------



## كوردستان (5 أغسطس 2009)

النبهاني100 قال:


> اخي العزيز انا الان انفذ سد ترابي ذو نواة غضارية اريد ان اسأل عن اهم اسباب انهيار السدود الترابية


 
welcome my friend and i wil attach pdf file to expalin dam failer with my best regards


----------



## كوردستان (5 أغسطس 2009)

New picture of Dam no. 1


----------



## كوردستان (6 أغسطس 2009)

new picture of Dam no.1
my best regards to all my friends


----------



## احمد علي العكيدي (6 أغسطس 2009)

*عاشت يدك*

خوش صور عاشت يدك واتمنالك الموفقية في المرة القادمة


----------



## كوردستان (6 أغسطس 2009)

Thanks alot for my friends


----------



## كوردستان (7 أغسطس 2009)

thanks alot
thanks alot


----------



## فراتت (7 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم شكراٌ يا أخ كوردستان وأنا من كردستان والى المزيد من المواضيع المهمة وبالتوفيق


----------



## مش لاقي (7 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خييييييييييير .


----------



## كوردستان (7 أغسطس 2009)

فراتت قال:


> السلام عليكم شكراٌ يا أخ كوردستان وأنا من كردستان والى المزيد من المواضيع المهمة وبالتوفيق


 wa alaikom alsalam wa rahmatoallah wa barakatoh
ahlan wa sahlan


----------



## كوردستان (7 أغسطس 2009)

مش لاقي قال:


> جزاكم الله كل خييييييييييير .


 

و جزاكم الله كل خييييييييييير


----------



## كوردستان (9 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خييييييييييير


----------



## كوردستان (12 أغسطس 2009)

Baraka Allah feekom
wa marhaba


----------



## م/مصطفى السواح (13 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الف شكر ياهندسه


----------



## كوردستان (15 أغسطس 2009)

م/مصطفى السواح قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الف شكر ياهندسه


 
wa alikom alsalam warahmato allah wabarakatoh akhi al kareem


----------



## كوردستان (15 أغسطس 2009)

*Dam faild in Kobe*

Dam faild in Kobe---------------------


----------



## كوردستان (15 أغسطس 2009)

*Dam site selection*

Dam site selection-------------------


----------



## كوردستان (15 أغسطس 2009)

*pipe slope for Dam*

pipe slope for Dam------------------


----------



## هديل السعودي (16 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
وجزاااااااااااااااااااااااااااك الله خيرا


----------



## كوردستان (16 أغسطس 2009)

هديل السعودي قال:


> مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
> وجزاااااااااااااااااااااااااااك الله خيرا


 

baraka allah feekom wa shokran


----------



## كوردستان (20 أغسطس 2009)

وجزاااااااااااااااااااااااااااك الله خيرا


----------



## كوردستان (20 أغسطس 2009)

( مَا يَلْفِظُ مِنْ قَوْلٍ إِلَّا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ)


----------



## كوردستان (24 أغسطس 2009)

*seepage under Dam*

seepage under Dam 
with my best regards to all my friends in the Forum


----------



## المهندس الديواني (24 أغسطس 2009)

تحياتي
شكرا جزيلا
جاري التحميل


----------



## فداك ياعراق (24 أغسطس 2009)

عاشت ايدك حبيبي والله يوفقك على الابداع


----------



## كوردستان (25 أغسطس 2009)

Tahiyati lakom wa ahlan wasahlan


----------



## كوردستان (31 أغسطس 2009)

Rmadan Kareem wakol am wa antom bi khair


----------



## asd salim (22 سبتمبر 2009)

pls i need referance for drsign of cofferdams


----------



## asd salim (22 سبتمبر 2009)

pls i need free software for design of earth dams,staibility analysis, etc.


----------



## حسام عمر (22 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرااا على المجهود الكبير والمعلومات القيمة


----------



## رزق حجاوي (22 سبتمبر 2009)

asd salim قال:


> pls i need referance for drsign of cofferdams


السلام عليكم
Cofferdams تعني المنشأت المؤقته التي تصمم لحفظ الماء او التربة بعيدا عن الحفريات مثل دعامات الكباري= الجسور او السدود او اي منشأت اخرى يرغب في بناؤها .
امثله على ذلك​


Cofferdams are temporary enclosures to keep outwater and soil so as to permit dewatering andconstruction of the permanent facility (structure) in the dry.

A cofferdam involves the interaction of the structure,soil, and water. The loads imposed include the hydrostatic forces of the water, as well as the dynamic forces due to currents and waves.​
Because cofferdams are typically constructed under adverse conditions in a marine environment, and because significant deformations of elements may occur at various stages of construction, it is difficult to maintain close tolerances. Ample provisions must be made for deviations in dimensions so that the finished structure may be constructed according to plan.​
The loads imposed on the cofferdam structure by construction equipment and operations must be considered, both during installation of the cofferdam and during construction of the structure itself.​
Removal of the cofferdam must be planned and executed with the same degree of care as itsinstallation, on a stage-by-stage basis. The effect of the removal on the permanent structure must also be considered. For this reason, sheet piles extending below the permanent structure are often cut off and left in place, since their removal may damage the foundation soils adjacent to the structure.​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​
​​​​​​​​​​​​​​
In cofferdam construction, safety is a paramount concern, since workers will be exposed to the hazard of flooding and collapse​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​
​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​
Safety requires:-





good design​


​​​
[*]
proper construction​
​​​
​
[*]
verification that the structure is being constructed as planned​
​​​
​
[*]
monitoring the behavior of the cofferdam and surrounding area​
​​​
​
[*]
provision of adequate access​
​​​
​
[*]
light and ventilation, and​
​​​
​
[*]
attention to safe practices on the part of all workers and​
[*]supervisors​
Types of cofferdam:​​​
​​​​

​
​


Braced​


​​​​​
[*]​Earth-Type​
​​​​​
[*]​Timber Crib​
​​​​​
[*]​Double-Walled Sheet Pile​
​​​​​
[*]Cellular
Braced Cofferdams​





Formed from a single wall of sheet piling
​​​​​
​
[*]
Driven into the ground to form a box around the excavation site
​​​​​
​
[*]
The "box" is then braced on the inside
​​​​​
​
[*]
Interior is dewatered
​​​​​
​
[*]
Primarily used for bridge piers in shallow water (30 - 35 ft depth).​
Cofferdam Design Considerations​​​
​​​​

​
​


Scouring or undermining by rapidly flowing water​


​​​​​
[*]​Stability against overturning or tilting​
​​​​​
[*]​Upward forces on outside edge due to tilting​
​​​​​
[*]​Stability against vertical shear​
​​​​​
[*]​Effects of forces resulting from:​
​​​​​
[*]​Ice, Wave, Water, Active Earth and Passive Earth Pressures.​
Advantages of Cofferdam​



​



Allow excavation and construction of structures in otherwise poor environment​


​​​​​
[*]​Provides safe environment to work​
​​​​​
[*]​Contractors typically have design responsibility​
​​​​​
[*]​Steel sheet piles are easily installed and removed​
​​​​​
[*]​Materials can typically be reused on other projects​

Items needed for installation​




[*]​Pile driving hammer​



​​​​​
[*]​Vibratory or Impact​
​​​​​
[*]​Crane of sufficient size​
​​​​​
[*]​Steel sheet piles are typically used​
​​​​​
[*]​H-piles and/or wide-flange beams for wales and stringers​
​​​​​
[*]Barges may be required


وللمشاركة بقية باذن الله


----------



## محمودشمس (22 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر وربنا يجزيك خير


----------



## asd salim (23 سبتمبر 2009)

كوردستان قال:


> i etha momkin tarsel li al moltaqa adad min alswar li hatha al sad
> akh


pls donot use english words to write arabic words..u r distroying both languages


----------



## asd salim (23 سبتمبر 2009)

thx eng. rezic...pls i need design calculation for earth cofferdam,,wsh u can help


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (23 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخوان 
اذا امكن اهم الفحوصات التي تتم على السدود الترابية وشكرا


----------



## أبو العز عادل (28 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور يا أخي على هذه الصور المفيده


----------



## محمودشمس (28 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا علي هذا العطاء الطيب


----------



## asd salim (28 سبتمبر 2009)

i need software for designing earth embanments


----------



## asd salim (28 سبتمبر 2009)

i need software for designing earth embankments


----------



## hivi (5 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على الصور الرائعة ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## رحالة11 (5 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله في طرحك ....


----------



## كوردستان (7 أكتوبر 2009)

hivi قال:


> شكرا على الصور الرائعة ونتمنى المزيد


 
thanks alot


----------



## محمودشمس (7 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووورررررررررررررررر


----------



## koukous (8 أكتوبر 2009)

merci khoya


----------



## asd salim (9 أكتوبر 2009)

pls i wish the engineers answer my previous questions coz i have another set of questions. answering and dicussing these questions wil give good experiance to the engineers


----------



## asd salim (9 أكتوبر 2009)

i need software to design earth dams


----------



## كوردستان (13 نوفمبر 2009)

pls we dont have software of earth dam design


----------



## كوردستان (13 نوفمبر 2009)

New pictures for dam.no.1 & dam no.2
my best regards to all my friends in the forum


----------



## kurdistan (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*New picture of Dam no1*

New picture of dam no 1


----------



## aayed (6 يناير 2010)

شكر خاص من المهندس / عايد عبد الله الصيف


----------



## asd salim (6 يناير 2010)

if any have software for slope stability design


----------



## كوردستان (6 يناير 2010)

thanks for all my friends in the forum


----------



## محمودشمس (6 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## مهندس _ابوالبراء (6 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك واتمنى من الله عز وجل ان يزودك بمعلومات اكثر واكثر تنفع بها الناس اخوك المهندس ابو البراء


----------



## كوردستان (10 يناير 2010)

*thanks for all my friends in the forum*​


----------



## مكحول (16 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي العزيز


----------



## محمودشمس (16 يناير 2010)

بلرك الله فيك وبارك لك في صحتك وعافيتك


----------



## كوردستان (29 يناير 2010)

*thanks for all my friends in the forum*​


----------



## كوردستان (2 أبريل 2010)

*صورة سد صغير في كوردستان*

تحياتي للجميع وبالتوفيق


----------



## Fawzy Badr (2 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرااااا


----------



## نادرسليمان (2 أبريل 2010)

شكر الله سعيكم وعظم الله أجركم و شفى الله مرضاكم و مرضى المسلمين


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (6 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيكم اجمعين


----------



## الجزيره (6 أبريل 2010)

"اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب* النار* وعذاب *القبر*...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"

وإن شاء الله لكم مثل ما تدعون لى به


----------



## حسين زيادة2009 (6 أبريل 2010)

*مساعدة*

بارك الله فيك يا باش مهندس...انا طالب من فلسطين ومشروع تخرجي سد ترابي لوادي غزة ارجو منك بعض النصائح وارجو منك ان تعطيني بعض البرامج الللازمة لذلك واريد برنامج اذا ممكن مع شرح لو ...للضرورة القصوي*Geo-slope *​


----------



## كوردستان (12 أبريل 2010)

حسين زيادة2009 قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا باش مهندس...انا طالب من فلسطين ومشروع تخرجي سد ترابي لوادي غزة ارجو منك بعض النصائح وارجو منك ان تعطيني بعض البرامج الللازمة لذلك واريد برنامج اذا ممكن مع شرح لو ...للضرورة القصوي*Geo-slope *​


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بارك الله فيكم اخي ابو علاوي 
بالنسبة لبرنامج Geo-slope لم احصل عليه لحد الان
اما بالنسبة للنصائح فمن الممكن ان تعتمد على اي كتاب عن السدود لمشروع تخرجك ومن الله التوفيق


----------



## كوردستان (12 أبريل 2010)

الجزيره قال:


> "اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
> وقهم عذاب* النار* وعذاب *القبر*...
> وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"
> 
> وإن شاء الله لكم مثل ما تدعون لى به


 


وإن شاء الله لكم مثل ما تدعون لى به


----------



## كوردستان (15 أبريل 2010)

*thanks for all my friends in the forum*​


----------



## ديميرونى (16 أبريل 2010)

انا عايز مساعدة عن معلومات كاملة عن السدود الموجودة علي نهر النيل ورسومات
ياريت تساعدوني


----------



## nogba (16 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخوية العزيز .... واحب اخبرك بانك افدتني كثيرا بمعلوماتك لانني ايضا اعمل في دائرة المهندس المقيم في تنفيذ السدود الصغيرة في الصحراء الغربية حاليا 

جزيت خيرا ونترقب منك المزيد من المعلومات والصور


----------



## م.ع. (16 أبريل 2010)

ألف شكر لك أخي الكريم


----------



## م.ع. (16 أبريل 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررراً


----------



## م.ع. (16 أبريل 2010)

شو هالصور الرائعة:77:.........والله كنز.......................:75:
الله يجزيك الخير:56:​


----------



## م.ع. (16 أبريل 2010)

ياريتني شفت هالموضوع من أول ما نزل ....:81:
كنت وفرت كتير تعب.......:86:​


----------



## أبو أيات (26 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات الجيدة


----------



## AHMED ELGRETLY (5 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## AHMED ELGRETLY (5 أغسطس 2010)

:28:جزاكم الله خير


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (6 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## لمين بوطيبة (7 أغسطس 2010)

مشكورة اختي وبارك الله فيك واتمنى لك رمضان مبارك


----------



## عيسى ابو طه (9 أغسطس 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً اخي الكريم، بارك الله فيك


----------



## فارس جلال الدين (9 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا وجزاك اللله خير الجزاء


----------



## leader2010 (9 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mdsayed (9 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيراااااااا"


----------



## asd salim (15 أغسطس 2010)

حسين زيادة2009 قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا باش مهندس...انا طالب من فلسطين ومشروع تخرجي سد ترابي لوادي غزة ارجو منك بعض النصائح وارجو منك ان تعطيني بعض البرامج الللازمة لذلك واريد برنامج اذا ممكن مع شرح لو ...للضرورة القصوي*Geo-slope *​


 dear sir
i can help u..just giv me ur problem...and i wil help u alottt


----------



## المهندس ابوعامر (15 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك يا اخي
بارك الله فيك


----------



## civil devel (15 أغسطس 2010)

مشكورررر يسلمووو


----------



## كوردستان (16 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم اخوتي


----------



## سنا الإسلام (26 أغسطس 2010)

تم التثبيت بهذا الرابط









*مثبــت:* متجدد - أهم المواضيع بقسم الهندسة المدنية من شروحات ومناقشات هندسية ‏(



1 2 3 4) 

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## كوردستان (27 أغسطس 2010)

سنا الإسلام قال:


> تم التثبيت بهذا الرابط
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## كوردستان (27 أغسطس 2010)

اخواني واخواتي الاكارم : ان شاء الله سوف ابداء بتنزيل صور لمشروع انشاء سد ترابي جديد في منطقة صخرية فور تسلمي المشروع قريبا ان شاء الله وخطوة بخطوة في ا ورمضان كريم وتقبل الله صيامنا وقيامناوعباداتنا واعاده الله علينا جميعا بالخير والسلام والاستقرار


----------



## السيد شعبان (5 يناير 2011)

بعد أذن صاحب الموضوع اليكم البرنامج وشكرا :
الان مع روابط التحميل
http://www.damasgate.com/vb/t113145/


----------



## كوردستان (25 أبريل 2011)

*Rock fill Dam project*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تحية طيبة للجميع
الموقع المبين في الصورة هو احد المواقع لانشاء سد ركامي(Rock Fill Dam) وسوف يتضمن رفع الصور للموقع واحدة تلوة الاخرى ان شاء الله وحسب فقرات التنفيذ بدا من حفريات (Bore Holes)


----------



## كوردستان (28 أبريل 2011)

ترقبوا المزيد من الصور ان شاء الله


----------



## eng islam 33 (28 أبريل 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## civil.thamer (28 أبريل 2011)

الله يعطييك الف عافيه


----------



## manna87 (29 أبريل 2011)

مشكور


----------



## asd salim (29 أبريل 2011)

thx alot


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (29 أبريل 2011)

كوردستان قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> تحية طيبة للجميع
> الموقع المبين في الصورة هو احد المواقع لانشاء سد ركامي(rock fill dam) وسوف يتضمن رفع الصور للموقع واحدة تلوة الاخرى ان شاء الله وحسب فقرات التنفيذ بدا من حفريات (bore holes)



السلام عليكم
طبعا انا متابع الموضوع من البداية
صراحتا الموضوع جدا ممتع ومفيد لكوني قد عملت في هذا المجال وبسد اكبر بكثير من هذه السدود اذ يبلغ الخزن المياه فيه اكثر من 4 مليون متر مكعب.
شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع ونتمنى قبل ان تبدأ في الموضوع ان تقوم بذكر تفاصيل عن السد.
شكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## كوردستان (30 أبريل 2011)

قاسم الكيميائي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> طبعا انا متابع الموضوع من البداية
> صراحتا الموضوع جدا ممتع ومفيد لكوني قد عملت في هذا المجال وبسد اكبر بكثير من هذه السدود اذ يبلغ الخزن المياه فيه اكثر من 4 مليون متر مكعب.
> شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع ونتمنى قبل ان تبدأ في الموضوع ان تقوم بذكر تفاصيل عن السد.
> شكرا مرة اخرى


اخي الفاضل
ان شاء الله وجزاكم الله كل خير على هذا التنويه
ارتفاع السد التصميمي 36.5 متر
الطول 240 متر
Rock fill Dam يتكون من three Zone الخشن في الوسط ثم الناعم فالاتعم
R.Concrete for Face of Dam in U/S
Ogee Spillway in Midle may be convert to side with width 28 m
U/S side slope 1:2.5
D/S side slope 1:2
Two steel pipes penstok Diameter of each 1.8 m 
Power house :Two small turbines
Water storage about 2Milion cubic meters
Top width of Dam 10 m
وان شاء الله المزيد
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## كوردستان (30 أبريل 2011)

with Three Lines of Curtain Grouting & consolidation Grouting under the end of U/S face & Riprap for D/S face


----------



## m.3beed (30 أبريل 2011)

شكرا


----------



## m.3beed (30 أبريل 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## كوردستان (30 أبريل 2011)

m.3beed قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


الشكر لله ثم لكم


----------



## كوردستان (14 مايو 2011)

*Digging bore holes*

بعون الله تم البدء بحفريات الحفر الاستكشافية للفحص (Bore holes ) لموقع السد المقترح 
وسوف أوافيكم بالتفاصيل ان شاء الله 
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## كوردستان (14 مايو 2011)

*Digging bore holes*


----------



## كوردستان (20 مايو 2011)

*Bore Hole # 2*

(Bore Hole # 2 ) مع صورة لحوض السد U/S

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## كوردستان (21 مايو 2011)

اخواني الافاضل 
توجد مشكلة slope Deposit Materials في الكتف الايسر للسد بسمك حوالي 33 متر عمق
اتمنى ان ارى تعليقاتكم بخصوص الحلول الممكنة باقل التكاليف ؟


----------



## كوردستان (22 مايو 2011)

*new picture*

مع تحياتي للجميع


----------



## ka66is (29 مايو 2011)

الاخ العزيز كوردستان بارك الله بك وموضوع مميز لخطوات التنفيذ 
شخصيا انا خريج جامعة بغداد -قسم الموارد المائيه- عام 1991 وكنت المهندس المقيم في مشاريع انشاء السدود للدائره الخاصه لسمو الشيخ زايد بن سلطان (رحمه الله)في دولة الامارات العربيه المتحده.
ارجوا ان تسمح لي ان اتجرأ واطلب منك اذا امكن ((الحسابات التصميميه بالتفصيل)) لواحد من هذه السدود الجميله التي نشرتها في هذا الموضوع مع خالص شكري وتقديري ومزيد من التقدم لكوردستان العزيزه .
اخوك 
مهندس قيس البدري


----------



## كوردستان (29 مايو 2011)

ka66is قال:


> الاخ العزيز كوردستان بارك الله بك وموضوع مميز لخطوات التنفيذ
> شخصيا انا خريج جامعة بغداد -قسم الموارد المائيه- عام 1991 وكنت المهندس المقيم في مشاريع انشاء السدود للدائره الخاصه لسمو الشيخ زايد بن سلطان (رحمه الله)في دولة الامارات العربيه المتحده.
> ارجوا ان تسمح لي ان اتجرأ واطلب منك اذا امكن ((الحسابات التصميميه بالتفصيل)) لواحد من هذه السدود الجميله التي نشرتها في هذا الموضوع مع خالص شكري وتقديري ومزيد من التقدم لكوردستان العزيزه .
> اخوك
> مهندس قيس البدري


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اتشرف بمعرفتك اخي المهندس قيس البدري 
حقيقة ليست لدية اية حسابات لتصميم السدود المبينة خلال الاعوام المنصرمة 
وانا كنت المهندس المشرف على التنفيذ وحاليا انا مهندس مقيم على مشروع سد ركامي
فالحسابات التصميمية لها عبارة عن cd كبير الحجم وان استطعت سوف يتم تنزيلها ان شاء الله
ولك ولكافة الاخوة والاخوات في هذا المنتدى الشامخ كل التقدير والاحترام


----------



## andalus (4 يونيو 2011)

اخي كوردستان

بارك الله فيك على جهدك الكبير في نقل تجربة واقعيه مررت بها والى مزيد من التقدم.

احببت ان اعرف في اي مدينة كان المشروع؟

وبانتظار السي دي وسلامي لجميع اخوتنا الكرد


----------



## نهاركم طيب (4 يونيو 2011)

شكرا موضوع جميل جدا


----------



## beginner engineer (4 يونيو 2011)

thnxx


----------



## م.بوليانا (4 يونيو 2011)

معلومات مفيدة
وصور رائعه
شكرا لك بشمهندس
جزيت كل الخير​


----------



## asd salim (6 يونيو 2011)

كوردستان قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اتشرف بمعرفتك اخي المهندس قيس البدري
> حقيقة ليست لدية اية حسابات لتصميم السدود المبينة خلال الاعوام المنصرمة
> وانا كنت المهندس المشرف على التنفيذ وحاليا انا مهندس مقيم على مشروع سد ركامي
> ...



 Dear sir​the design xcalculation is the asset of the designer or the consultant engineer who did the designs and not the resident engineer.
but in the past when forign companies made some design of some big projects, they gave those designs to the resident engineer or to the owner of the project, but those calculation mostly prepared that non can make use of it..always there r missing of information.
pls i am designer of dams ..i can answer u if u need any help
regards


----------



## كوردستان (7 يونيو 2011)

asd salim قال:


> Dear sir​the design xcalculation is the asset of the designer or the consultant engineer who did the designs and not the resident engineer.
> but in the past when forign companies made some design of some big projects, they gave those designs to the resident engineer or to the owner of the project, but those calculation mostly prepared that non can make use of it..always there r missing of information.
> pls i am designer of dams ..i can answer u if u need any help
> regards


 
ok, Thanks alot Sir
Regards


----------



## كوردستان (10 يونيو 2011)

*جزاكم الله كل خير*



م.بوليانا قال:


> معلومات مفيدة​
> 
> وصور رائعه
> شكرا لك بشمهندس​
> جزيت كل الخير​


 
جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## eng_ahmed2003 (10 يونيو 2011)

مجهود كبير


----------



## مهندس يشق طريقه (10 يونيو 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية اخي 
وان شاء الله ع الدوام بتفيدنا


----------



## كوردستان (10 يونيو 2011)

مهندس يشق طريقه قال:


> الله يعطيك العافية اخي
> وان شاء الله ع الدوام بتفيدنا


 
ان شاء الله


----------



## محمودشمس (11 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## علي الحطامي (11 يونيو 2011)

الله يزيدك من فضلة


----------



## كوردستان (11 يونيو 2011)

علي الحطامي قال:


> الله يزيدك من فضلة


ويزيدكم من فضله


----------



## كوردستان (11 يونيو 2011)

محمودشمس قال:


> جزاك الله عنا خيرا


 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## asd salim (12 يونيو 2011)

how many bore holes are need for each dam and what are their locations and what are their depths releated to water depth of lake


----------



## كوردستان (12 يونيو 2011)

asd salim قال:


> how many bore holes are need for each dam and what are their locations and what are their depths releated to water depth of lake


It Depends of many factors ,according to Geological Reports and Bore holes Tests such as packer test in dam axis center line ,U/S & D/S 
in the project we supervised now ,we drilling 6 bore holes in center line of Dam axis with one in U/S and one in D/S with defferent 
Depth from 11m to 38 m
Regards​


----------



## كوردستان (12 يونيو 2011)

*bore hole Depth 38m*

bore hole Depth 38m


----------



## asd salim (13 يونيو 2011)

كوردستان قال:


> bore hole Depth 38m


 bore hole depth should be not less than depth of water at lake.
can u give us describtion of the rock strata and if any gybsum exist deneath dam


----------



## asd salim (13 يونيو 2011)

كوردستان قال:


> bore hole Depth 38m


pls can u give us more idea about the dam size depth,length,size of lake,type of dam..etc​


----------



## كوردستان (13 يونيو 2011)

asd salim قال:


> pls can u give us more idea about the dam size depth,length,size of lake,type of dam..etc​


well,
Dam Type; Rock fill dam
H=36.65m
w=10m
L=260m
U/S slope 1:2.5
D/S side slope 1:2
Ogee spillway on the the center line of dam
Regards


----------



## asd salim (13 يونيو 2011)

كوردستان قال:


> well,
> Dam Type; Rock fill dam
> H=36.65m
> w=10m
> ...


thanks alot
pls what are the details of the rock fill dam, are there clay core wth filters, seepage expected, is there any grouting works, type of foundation rocks
regards​


----------



## asd salim (13 يونيو 2011)

كوردستان قال:


> well,
> Dam Type; Rock fill dam
> H=36.65m
> w=10m
> ...


pls if u can give me properties of fill material and foundation i caan check the stability of the dam using developed software​


----------



## كوردستان (13 يونيو 2011)

asd salim قال:


> thanks alot
> 
> pls what are the details of the rock fill dam, are there clay core wth filters, seepage expected, is there any grouting works, type of foundation rocks
> 
> regards​


No clay core just Rock fill with curtain & cosolidation grouting with R.concrete U/S face
Regards​


----------



## كوردستان (17 يونيو 2011)

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## كوردستان (27 يونيو 2011)

*تحياتي للجميع*​


----------



## كوردستان (27 يونيو 2011)

*Dam axis*

Dam axis
Site preparation started
Regards


----------



## كوردستان (27 يونيو 2011)

*dam site preparation*

Dam site preparation


----------



## asd salim (28 يونيو 2011)

كوردستان قال:


> Dam axis
> Site preparation started
> Regards


thank for pic....but i like to joke with u...the flag is too small and u used an empty oil can filled with concrete asd bench march. this will give not real view about ur abilities and abilities of iraq, the better is pic no 2 ..its just for u to smile.
the other thing is that usually the faimous companies use pillors as BM and they refer to them always​regards


----------



## asd salim (28 يونيو 2011)

thank for pic....but i like to joke with u...the flag is too small and u used an empty oil can filled with concrete as bench mark. this will give not real view about ur abilities and abilities of iraq, the better is pic no 2 ..its just for u to smile.
the other thing is that usually the faimous companies use pillors as BM and they refer to them always


----------



## كوردستان (28 يونيو 2011)

asd salim قال:


> thank for pic....but i like to joke with u...the flag is too small and u used an empty oil can filled with concrete as bench mark. this will give not real view about ur abilities and abilities of iraq, the better is pic no 2 ..its just for u to smile.
> the other thing is that usually the faimous companies use pillors as BM and they refer to them always


 
yes my friend
you are right , so it will be filed with concrete but i take pictures before that & its just reference for cneter line dam axis its not Bench Marks
Regards


----------



## pinar (29 يونيو 2011)

شكرا ............


----------



## asd salim (29 يونيو 2011)

:12:


كوردستان قال:


> yes my friend
> you are right , so it will be filed with concrete but i take pictures before that & its just reference for cneter line dam axis its not bench marks
> regards


----------



## كوردستان (29 يونيو 2011)

asd salim قال:


> :12:


Thanks alot 
Regards


----------



## كوردستان (1 يوليو 2011)

*Dam site*

Dam site 19-3-2011
Regards


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (1 يوليو 2011)

جهود مشكورة وأتمنى أن ترفق المخططات


----------



## كوردستان (2 يوليو 2011)

بشير خالد العزاوي قال:


> جهود مشكورة وأتمنى أن ترفق المخططات


ان شاء الله اخي الكريم
تحياتي


----------



## كوردستان (9 يوليو 2011)

*Excavation started*

Excavation started for Dam Body location (بسم الله)
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## asd salim (10 يوليو 2011)

كوردستان قال:


> Excavation started for Dam Body location (بسم الله)
> تحياتي للجميع


will that clay will be used for clay core? coz there are alot of gravel and crushed stones which are not suitable to be with the clay​


----------



## asd salim (10 يوليو 2011)

can i know the location of that dam, can i visit it


----------



## كوردستان (10 يوليو 2011)

asd salim قال:


> will that clay will be used for clay core? coz there are alot of gravel and crushed stones which are not suitable to be with the clay​


 
No Sir 
may be used just for cofer dam or removed to other site
Regards


----------



## talb20 (10 يوليو 2011)

تحياتي مع ارق امنياتي


----------



## كوردستان (10 يوليو 2011)

asd salim قال:


> can i know the location of that dam, can i visit it


The Location is in kurdistan / iraq , yes sir any time u can write to me then we go together
regards


----------



## كوردستان (10 يوليو 2011)

talb20 قال:


> تحياتي مع ارق امنياتي


 
Thanks alot
Regards


----------



## asd salim (12 يوليو 2011)

كوردستان قال:


> The Location is in kurdistan / iraq , yes sir any time u can write to me then we go together
> regards


 pls where in kurdistan


----------



## كوردستان (14 يوليو 2011)

asd salim قال:


> pls where in kurdistan


 
in Duhok Governorate
Regards


----------



## asd salim (15 يوليو 2011)

thxx..can i know the name of the dam?


----------



## كوردستان (16 يوليو 2011)

asd salim قال:


> thxx..can i know the name of the dam?


its ok ,but i like put the name if the project complete
Regards


----------



## كوردستان (17 يوليو 2011)

*new pic*

Excavation on going
Regards


----------



## كوردستان (17 يوليو 2011)

اخواني الاعزاء 
اود ان انوه الى ان العمل في هذا المشروع بطيء لذا فان الصور تتاخر
مع تحياتي


----------



## كوردستان (24 يوليو 2011)

*Dam site Excavation*

Dam site Excavation
Regards


----------



## كوردستان (5 أغسطس 2011)

*New pictures*

صور جديدة اخواني عن حفريات موقع جسم السد
تحياتي للجميع ورمضان كريم وتقبل الله منا ومنكم الطاعات والعبادات


----------



## معهدالتكنلوجيابغدا (5 أغسطس 2011)

رمضان كريم


----------



## كوردستان (5 أغسطس 2011)

*رمضان كريم*



معهدالتكنلوجيابغدا قال:


> رمضان كريم


رمضان كريم واعاده الله على الامة الاسلامية وكل الشعوب والامم بالخير والبركة والسلام والتسامح
تحياتي


----------



## بشير العنزي (11 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور اخي وبارك الله بيك على الجهد


----------



## كوردستان (26 أغسطس 2011)

بشير العنزي قال:


> مشكور اخي وبارك الله بيك على الجهد


 
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## كوردستان (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*صورة للموقع*

صورة التنفيذ للحفريات تحت جسم السد


----------



## كوردستان (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*حفريات موقع جسم السد*

صورة لحفريات موقع جسم السد
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## كوردستان (4 نوفمبر 2011)

تحياتي للجميع وعيد سعيد و مبارك


----------



## كوردستان (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*هطول الثلج وتوقف المشروع*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## العراقي المبدع (16 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا على المعلومات


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (15 سبتمبر 2012)

ياريت ياخى طرح وارفاق طريقة الاعمال المساحية وحسلبات الكميات للاعمال الترابية وشكرا


----------



## asd salim (21 سبتمبر 2012)

_*thanks alot*_​


----------



## ogranci (1 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا...............


----------



## furatrafidain (3 نوفمبر 2013)

بعد التحية
نشكر جهودكم جميعا
لا
مع التقدير


----------



## كوسيشو (4 نوفمبر 2013)

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد مشكورة اختي


----------



## life go on (4 يناير 2015)

ممكن طلب مساعدة من حضراتكم 
اذا كنت من تخصص منشآت هيدروليكية ؟؟
ممكن مساعدة في اعطائي فكرة عن اسماء مشاريع في تخصص الهيدروليك ؟؟ 
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## ogranci (18 فبراير 2015)

الى /السيد المشرف على الموقع 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لطفا العضو بأسم كوردسان هو لي لايمكنني فتحه ولا ادري السبب فاضطررت الى فتح عضويتي بهذا الاسم الجديد ogranci فكيف لي تسجيل الدخول باسم كوردستان لتحميل صور جديدة عن كيفية تنفيذ السدود ... وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## engineer (18 فبراير 2015)

ogranci قال:


> الى /السيد المشرف على الموقع
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> لطفا العضو بأسم كوردسان هو لي لايمكنني فتحه ولا ادري السبب فاضطررت الى فتح عضويتي بهذا الاسم الجديد ogranci فكيف لي تسجيل الدخول باسم كوردستان لتحميل صور جديدة عن كيفية تنفيذ السدود ... وتقبل تحياتي


 [MENTION=937333]ogranci[/MENTION]

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يمكن لحضرتك استعادة بيانات الدخول للملتقى باستخدام هذا الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/login.php?do=lostpw


----------



## المهندس عبدالقادر68 (17 أكتوبر 2022)

كوردستان قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعا ورحمة الله وبركاته
> لنتعاون جميعا لجعل مكتبتنا الهندسية الالكترونية غنية بكل مصادر المعرفة والتكنولوجيا
> وقل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله والمومنون


بارك الله فيكم


----------



## المهندس عبدالقادر68 (17 أكتوبر 2022)

كوردستان قال:


> crest of the dam no. 1
> just remain 0.20 m thickness sub-base materials


مجهود كبير جزاكم الله الفردوس الاعلى من الجنة استاذ


----------

